# Creative Writing!



## satz (Dec 28, 2004)

Not sure if this is the right forum...its nothing to do with movies...but i guess 'entertainment' might do

What are your thoughts on christians engaging in writing stories/novels? Is there anything inherently wrong with this?

Just thinking purely of the idea of writing stories...doesn't have to be the kind of story that would actually make money in today's world.

Back in the my younger...less converted days i used to dream of writing horror fiction for a living..well, i m more or less ( though not completely) over what used to be my horro fixation, but recently i've been thinking of writing again...

so...any opinions?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 28, 2004)

Nothing wrong with Christian literature. John Bunyan wrote _The Pilgrim's Progress_. Nor does it need to be an allegory. History, biography, essay, fiction - let Christians above all others take pen in hand to glorify God. I myself am working on an historical novel. If you decide to go back to writing, best wishes and may God get the glory!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't have anything wrong with it as long as it's glorifying to God. 

I do have a bit biased opinion, since I do write novels.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 28, 2004)

okay I want to know when Andrews novel comes out AND I want to know the titles of your books Janice...

I collect books...have a thing for the historical especially...


----------



## Ivan (Dec 28, 2004)

<<I myself am working on an historical novel. (from Andrew)>>

<<I do have a bit biased opinion, since I do write novels. (from Janice>>

Okay, guys, I'm with CJW...tell us about it!

What historical period are you using for the basis of your novel, Andrew? 

What novels have you written, Janice?


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry to disappoint you all, but the only thing I have "published" is a few articles...

Although this spring I hope to be soliciting publishers with my novel. It's not easy to get published so we'll see how that goes. But I belong to the really good writer's group that has helped out a lot, and I think I'm headed in the write direction.

I have a civil war era historical I'm in the process of editing and is the one I really want to see published, and might publish myself eventually. It's based on Proverbs. And I'm working on a conservative Christian romance.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 28, 2004)

ooohhhh...right up my alley!


----------



## sastark (Dec 28, 2004)

If you all would like to read some good, Christian fiction, check out my friend's site at: 
http://www.xanga.com/AFollowingSea

It is a work in progress, but I enjoy reading it. The author is an Elder at my church and a good friend. 

The only catch is, you'll have to start at the entry dated Friday, December 17, 2004 and then read Saturday, then Sunday, then Monday, etc. If you leave any comments, tell him Seth sent you. 

[Edited on 28-12-2004 by sastark]

[Edited on 28-12-2004 by sastark]


----------



## Ivan (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChristianasJourney_ I think I'm headed in the write direction.
> 
> I have a civil war era historical I'm in the process of editing and is the one I really want to see published, and might publish myself eventually. It's based on Proverbs. And I'm working on a conservative Christian romance.



The "write" one? I don't know if that was a typo, if it was it was a good one!

Sign me up for the Civil War one!


----------



## blhowes (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristianasJourney_ I think I'm headed in the write direction.
> ...



At first I thought it was a typo, then I thought it was probably a little "righter's humor"


----------



## satz (Dec 28, 2004)

thanks for the replies folks...

hehe...i'am also pretty interested in reading novels by genuine christians...

ALthough i always 'wanted' to be a writer... i am such a big procrastinator that the most i've ever written (not counting stuffs for school) is just slightly more than a page! Ugh

Anyway...do you guys have any thoughts on the writing of fantasy/science-fiction stuff? I've noticed many folks on this board are fans of lord of the rings...but on the other hand a lot of modern fantasy goes dangerously close to witchcraft and the occult i guess...

thoughts?


----------



## blhowes (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristianasJourney_ I think I'm headed in the write direction.
> ...


A little "righter's humor" perhaps?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



I hope she has the "write" stuff!


----------



## blhowes (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> I hope she has the "write" stuff!


Sounds like you're an aspiring righter too, write?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Rong! I mean wrong. Actually, I suppose you're right. I mean "write"! 

I've written numerous articles in the past for the Illinois Baptist, the state SBC monthly newspaper. I live in Wisconsin now. However, at this particular theological point in my life, I doubt that either Wisconsin or Illinois Baptists would be interested in what I would have to write!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 29, 2004)

> Anyway...do you guys have any thoughts on the writing of fantasy/science-fiction stuff? I've noticed many folks on this board are fans of lord of the rings...but on the other hand a lot of modern fantasy goes dangerously close to witchcraft and the occult i guess...



I don't actually write (much like you, Mark, I _think_ about writing) but I do have a fantasy world I like to play around in sometimes to make up stories. I think this is an important issue. Is fantasy strictly off-limits? I'm convinced it isn't, particularly if we define fantasy in this way: literature whose setting contains elements that are contrary to reality. 

The tricky part comes in what those elements are. In my fantasy world, it is it possible for people to fly? [Incidentally, it isn't.] I don't see anything morally wrong with that, as we have no moral prohibition against flying--it's simply not scientifically possible in this world (without some aid). 

Do those elements involve making things that are immoral in this world moral? For instance, have I written a fantasy world where it's okay for people to use magical powers to resurrect the dead? That, in my opinion, crosses the line.

The big gray area, of course, is when a fantasy world contains elements that resemble things that are obviously morally wrong, but are not used in the same way. Since many people equate fantasy (wrongly, In my humble opinion) with the existence of magic in the world, that is the major issue. Is it okay to write a world where people can use magic, when we have been clearly forbidden to use magic in this world? Good question.

My take on it: If your fantasy world contains "magical" elements but you have clearly written in an internal explanation for that magic--for instance, magic is simply manipulation of a natural force that we don't have in this world to bring about results that are not in and of themselves immoral, the fantasy world is not promoting the occult. It is pretending that such things are possible. The reason magic is wrong in this world is because it is a power that stems from Satan. If we make that power inherent in the natural environment, characters' use of this power is not exactly the same thing (but then, it isn't really magic, either, since it isn't supernatural--it's just fantasy science fiction, isn't it?). The big, big problem with this is that it can promote the false idea that real witches of the Wiccan variety (as I understand it) have that their powers actually do stem from nature. Although I don't necessarily condemn reading books that contain such things (since the Christian is aware of the truth about real-world magic), I would be very hesitant myself in writing a fantasy world that contained a special "order" of human beings who could manipulate nature in such a way because of the possible confusion to those who do not know the truth.

I think the real reason Christians don't have a problem with "magic" in Tolkien is quite rational: Tolkien's "magic" is simply the use of a God-given creative gift. He says himself that magic is essentially equivalent to art. Those who have greater creative capabilities (like the Valar compared to the elves or the elves compared to humans) are able to do things that seem "supernatural" to human beings because they have been endowed with a higher level of ability in subcreation. They aren't channeling supernatural spirits to obtain power (some of them _are_ supernatural spirits as we understand them); they are using abilities from God. Such abilities were never granted to human beings, and for a human being to seek after them is to rebel against God by seeking power from other sources.

So what if we write a world where humans are granted these superior creative abilities? I don't see a problem with this (though I'm open to someone presenting reasons why this is wrong--please do if you see any.)

If it were me, I would avoid using the word "magic" altogether, and if I wanted to introduce fantastic elements, they would just be a part of that world--that way, we don't have conflict with preconceptions of magic or with the fact that magic _does exist_ in this world and _is evil._

I think, also, another part of it is that a fantasy world must be rooted in some kind of actual truth. I said earlier that fantasy is literature that contains elements contrary to reality. I do not think that a Christian should write literature that contains elements contrary to moral or theological reality. I wouldn't consider it okay to write a world where there is no good and evil or even where there is no God or where there are multiple gods. I would feel very odd about creating an imaginary universe where God had a nature any different at all from his actual nature. Perhaps the purpose of fantasy can be to illustrate the constancy of God's character as he interacts with people who are essentially like we are without being constrained by the particular physical laws or actual history of this world? Though, as I imagine it, history would unfold in much the same way even in a different world...

So, yeah, it's complicated, isn't it?

Maybe I can clarify my thoughts on this sometime and write a more concise post with more insight. I'll go ahead and post this one until then.

[Edited on 29-12-2004 by Ex Nihilo]


----------



## tdowns (Dec 29, 2004)

*Science/Fiction Fantasy*

My writing partner and I just finished a short Sci/fi/fantasy novel that we will also write as a screen-play. We have three other scripts that we are currently marketing. We like to read Schaefer's books on the arts to keep us focused on what we should be doing...good art, not necessarily Christian art. It is tough at times, because we like action/adventure, somewhat violent themed stories, so finding that balance is tough. But, our main character in the sci/fi, is basically a cop, and not a Christian one (or as they are called in the story, one of the Way), at least not yes. He is living in a 'real' world so some of the things will reflect the sin that is in the real world, but, it tells a story, that upholds biblical truths. It is not nearly as symbolic as LOTR or close to the allegory that Lion,witch,wardrobe is, but there are some Christian world views lying beneath the story line.
Here are the first two of three prologues. If anybody is interested in reading, and giving their feed back, email me at [email protected], I'll send it in rtf or word if you have Mac. The novel is 50,000 words. After we've turned into a script, I may go back and expand to a more full novel length.

Who knows, this excerpt alone might be enough to spark a debate as to what we should be writing as Christians....

Prologue

Brane-world theory holds that multiple universes exist as membranes, or branes, through a multidimensional hyperspace--like layers of an onion. These alternate universes or dimensions could be the size of atoms, or infinitely large. As one mathematician said, "There could be a pink elephant in the room, and you wouldn't even know it."

ARRIVAL

2050 A.D. -- The Blue Planet sat on the ebony canvas called space appearing as it had at its creation--an object of beauty. With its massive oceans, perfectly created ozone layer, and precisely placed orbit around the sun, Earth was not just the most habitable planet in the universe it was--at least in its infancy--Eden. From the perspective of its moon, it still looked like paradise. The expanse leading to the third planet's atmosphere suddenly shimmered folding to form waves that rolled off into space in search of some cosmic surfer. The cause--the warping of time and matter due to a mass movement into the brane containing Earth's Universe. Six large ships materialized, momentarily blocking out Earth before moving through its atmosphere. 
Thousands of miles below the inhabitants of the planet went about their lives, the only clue--at least momentarily--of this rupture in the time space continuum was a chill down the spine, a clock to reset, and a worldwide deja'vue. Moments later, the otherwise forgettable experience became forever part of humanities history as across the globe, robed figures appeared from nothingness, stepping out of walls, shadows and air. The beings emanated such a presence of peace that the masses did not even think to fear them. Those skeptics who voiced warnings of the grays were quickly silenced and criticized for resisting the evolutionary jump the new visitors were sure to usher in.

âˆšâˆšâˆš

The Oval Office sat quiet except for the voice of Brett Hume coming from a plasma screen television on the South wall of the Presidents office. Like the rest of the world, The President listened closely to the potentially life changing news. He stared blankly out a large bay window struck dumb by the words he listened to and the imminent effect they would have on his rule. Bret Hume's voice penetrated the still room. ""¦Some unknown form of teleportation. Some physicists are speculating use of the multiple branes--or dimensions--which mathematically exist, literally transposed and intertwined throughout our universe. The grays, as they're being called, seem to come in peace, but when can we know that for sure? We will keep you informed as we get the facts. We report, you decide." 
The President turned to look out his window, watching the empty access leading to the heavily guarded compound. He feared to speculate on what would happen next. His thoughts were interrupted by a click coming from the small speaker on his desk. A quick push of a button and the TV went silent. "Yes?"
There was a pause as his secretary found the strength to speak. "They're here."
The President turned toward the door with terror in his eyes.


Prologue #2

The development of genetic engineering hit a wall in 2040 when the pro genetic revolution President Blake was assassinated. His Predecessor put a hold on genetic engineering that pushed the creation of the first Genetically engineered human's back twenty years. The scientist who was unilaterally responsible for the discoveries essential to the creation of genetically engineered humans was Lloyd Richards. But once the projects were deemed inappropriate, the eighteen-year old was tucked away in the mundane world of astro-physics at NASA where he labored for the next ten years. But all reigns come to an end, and when a pro gen-man President finally took office Lloyd was released from the confines of law and he revolutionized gene research.

GENIUS

EARTH, 2052 "“ Test tubes, chemical jars, and microscopes filled the small lab. Its technician obviously was not one for cleanliness. In a corner, contrasting the revolutionary setting of the sparkling high tech research equipment lay a pile of Mountain Dew cans and taco wrappers. The pile grew as a crumbled, oil stained paper landed; the greasy taco that once inhabited it was now being crunched and consumed by Lloyd Richards. He seemed completely unaware that he was even eating, so absorbed was he in what he saw through the high powered microscope. He watched the microorganisms as they danced about the glass dish. His free hand adjusted the lens, then reached for a waiting syringe. The magnified image gave Lloyd a clear view as he watched the monstrous tip of the needle enter the nano world. The honed hollowed point pierced the cell, injecting DNA. For a moment, the sound of crunching taco shell stopped--as had Lloyd's breathing. The cell ceased to move, seemingly killed by the injection. Seconds passed as Lloyd continued his self initiated state of suspended animation. Then without warning the cell came to life.
Lloyd exhaled as the taco reached his mouth. He reclined back in his high backed chair, spinning it slowly around in circles as he gazed through the skylight of his lab, admiring the remaining stars that still shown despite the early glow of dawn. He considered himself a mix of his two heroes--Albert Einstein and Stephen Hawkins--but he figured he was smarter"¦he figured right. Lloyd's staggering intellect was made evident early in his life, when as a five year old, he re-attached a lizards tail using a cellular formula he had created with his chemistry set. The countless life forms that met their demise to aid the progression of science were a sad, sad necessity. He moved quickly through elementary, middle, and high school. In fact, he never completed high school, being hired by a biotech firm at the age of fifteen and consequently quickly snatched up by the government before he could vote. So now--after a forced hiatus do to government regulations enforced by a man who should have never been President--he found himself working for the Federal government and pursuing what had always been his passion--perfecting humanity. He was close. Now if he could only get the President to give him more time.

Two hours later, Lloyd's black sedan blazed along Highway 118, fifty miles East of Las Vegas. The second overture of Bach pounded from the speakers, matching the intensity of Lloyd's focused stare. His eyes seemed to be locked onto something spectacular--and it wasn't the road. He leaned his head slightly toward the open window, attempting to escape the smell the car emanated. Angular face and too large lips sat amidst unkempt locks that danced in the wind. The passenger seat and floor were no where to be seen beneath the piles of aluminum cans, half eaten Snickers Bars and fast food bags. More than a fair share of Jack's blistering taco sauce had found its way into the upholstery and carpet. 
Breaking loose from the eastern desert floor, the sun quickly warmed the air; the orb's glow emblazoned the desert in tangerine and crimson. Lloyd pressed down on the accelerator, the speedometer climbed to 110 mph.
Area 51 had long been a hot bed for conspiracy theories; many of them were true. But it didn't hold a candle to what went on in Area 19. Area 19 was a barren desert, but interestingly enough a power line stopped dead center in the middle of the plot. The press corp. was often invited to Area 51, but never to area 19. It was supposedly do to unkempt roads, but the road leading to the area of the power line was paved, and in very good condition. Of course there was nothing to see according to the government, just testing grounds they said"¦but there was that power line.
The black sedan pulled up to the military guard post--Lloyd's bugged out eyes glared into a hand held retina scanner. The Private withdrew the scanner and looked down at the screen. "Continue on, Mr. Richards."
The sedan moved through the gates, entering Area 51. Cresting a hill moments later, four large hangars--four times the size of the largest football stadium--came into view. He sped down the straight black line cutting through the desert, pulling into a spot marked Richards, very near the front entrance.
Inside of hangar one, Lloyd once again met up with an eye scanner and quickly proceeded deeper into the facility.
Moments later he descended at an alarming pace inside of a high-speed elevator. He closed his eyes as his last meal rose in his stomach with the elevator's drop in elevation. He sat alone in the large chamber, in one of the many roller-coaster type seats that lined the walls. He opened his eyes again as the elevator stopped its fall. It then proceeded horizontally, accelerating violently down the dark shaft on silent rails. Lloyd swayed expertly with the speeding chamber, once again closing his eyes, and resting his head back for the five-minute ride that would take him pretty much directly below that power line that ended at nothingness a 1/4 mile above on the desert surface.
He stepped from the elevator and wobbled slightly before walking down a hall no different than any other military office until he approached its end. The hallway stopped at a rail that overlooked the inside of a massive hangar. A spacecraft hovered there, tethered by cables to gigantic eyebolts in the floor. Hundreds of transport space shuttles were tucked into docking bays along the ship's side, each capable of holding a hundred adults. Hooded figures standing at least seven feet tall worked on and about the massive ship while military personnel loaded supplies.
Lloyd shook his head in frustration, and turned to a door to his right, bursting in.
The office was large. Glass walls separated the office from hangar, giving an even grandeur view of the ship. It was breathtaking but Lloyd had seen it before and didn't slow down. "Tell me you didn't move up the date."
The General sat reclined enjoying the view of the ship and the crew that flowed in and out with supplies. He didn't turn as he spoke. "Heard of knocking?" He chuckled. "No, I guess that would be too mundane for someone of your intellectual prowess." The General paused for effect, then continued. "No, I didn't move up the date."
Lloyd waited for the punch line he knew was coming.
"The President did." The General smiled at his own wit.
Lloyd paced in front of the large window. "Ignorant fool! Does no one care about the fate of humanity?" Lloyd ran his fingers through greasy long hair and removed his quickly fogging spectacles, cleaning them with his shirt. "Just give me another year. Without the restraints put on me by that religious nut we had in office after Blake's untimely death, I'd have developed a gene by now that could be injected to enhance humanities genetic pool forever"¦possibly giving us a fighting chance to stay alive out there. If you send millions of people into the outer reaches of the universe--before I've fixed them--we'll never be rid of our imperfections."
The General was entertained, but gruff. "I'll be perfect when I'm dead. I'll settle for that."
Lloyd shook his head near violently in pompous disgust. "I'm afraid it will be too late by then. I will see humanity reach its glory, trust me!" Lloyd stopped his frantic pacing, looking out at the aliens working around the ships. "It's our only chance against these beasts."


In the next Prologue we meet the world's first Pure-Gen, the first human to be 100% developed in the lab, the question is, do we lose something of humanity, the soul possibly, when we create an organic robot?

Then the book follows C.T. McGregor, Space Janitor as he must figure this out for himself, as he and the Pure-Gen are sent back in time to ensure all humanity becomes Pure in order to fight the Grays.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 29, 2004)

> He is living in a 'real' world so some of the things will reflect the sin that is in the real world, but, it tells a story, that upholds biblical truths. It is not nearly as symbolic as LOTR or close to the allegory that Lion,witch,wardrobe is, but there are some Christian world views lying beneath the story line.



I think you are right; it might not be necessarily to consciously _insert_ one's Christian worldview. In fact, whether you were conscious of having a distinct worldview or not, it ought to be reflected in your writing. Trying to overtly Christianize fiction to the extent that it must either be an evangelistic tool or useless completely disregards the value of art itself.


----------



## tdowns (Dec 30, 2004)

*ROTK*

Yeah, I agree totally, usually when art is done to be "Christian", it is bad art.
I say usually, obviously some very good "Christian" art.

As far as magic and the like, I was just watching ROTK, so sweeeeet!--And of course there are ghost warriors in it, the dead stuck on earth untill they fill their oath, obviously very unbiblical, but in a fantasy tale, quite acceptable in my book. Also, some of the main characters, the hero's indulge in smoke and drink to excess, quite unbiblical, but reality. LOTR is such a great example of a movie that can have Chritian undertones without sterilizing the story of the inadequacies that are very real in any story containing humans.

TD


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 30, 2004)

> without sterilizing the story of the inadequacies that are very real in any story containing humans.



Which isn't really Christian at all, because you'd be denying the Fall.

I would agree with whoever has said (Tolkien? Gene Edward Veith?) that one of the main purposes of fantasy literature is to illustrate the Fall.


----------



## tdowns (Dec 30, 2004)

*Very good point.*

 But so many christians cringe at anything remotely sinful in art.

TD


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

Evie, 

I agree with all of your comments here. Excellent insights!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> <<I myself am working on an historical novel. (from Andrew)>>
> 
> <<I do have a bit biased opinion, since I do write novels. (from Janice>>
> ...



My work in progress is a little complicated so stay with me. 

Did you ever see the movie "Possession" with Gwyneth Paltrow and Aaron Eckhart? It has one theme (lesbianism) which is highly objectionable, but it does something creative in the storytelling that inspired me to try an unusual approach. The storyline is set in two eras which are linked through history and bloodlines. 

My story is set in both the 16th and 20th centuries. In the former, I follow the life of a member of the French Huguenot expeditions that settled the first Protestant colonies in America in Florida and South Carolina in the 1560's. I have spent several years researching the historical accounts of those colonies and their massacre by the Spanish and what happened to the survivors. Then fast foward to the 1960's. A disillusioned Roman Catholic writer who specializes in Floridiana history meets a Reformed young girl, is converted by God's grace and in the process of challenging the "orthodox" history of St. Augustine comes to learn that he is a descendant of a survivor of the Fort Caroline colony. There is a villain in both eras as well, one descended from the other. And there is a quest, actually multiple quests. For one, the 20th century protagonist discovers that he is really multi-ethnic. Keep in mind this is during the 1960's civil rights upheaval during which time MLK, Jr. encouraged civil disobedience in St. Augustine. So it's about racial and religious identity and self-discovery and redemption. Not to mention action, adventure and romance, Indiana Jones-style. It's a bit autobiographical too. I studied French Huguenot and general Church history for years before discovering that I am a direct descendant of a well-known French Huguenot jack-of-all-trades named Jacques Fontaine. Also, my last mass (after my conversion but before I understood the difference between RC and the Reformed Faith) was celebrated in the St. Augustine cathedral which figures prominently in my book. My wife has been my best inspiration for the book. I hope to have it finished before the 22nd century!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jan 1, 2005)

Sounds really interesting!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 1, 2005)

That does sound just awesome.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks, y'all! I appreciate the encouragement. I'll let everyone know when the movie comes out! 

Janice, Your writings sound very intriguing too. Your website is cool!


----------



## satz (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey all,

Thanks for all the replies... esp Evie, for that long piece on fantasy...nice to see someone who actually has thought these things out carefully, unlike the usual one sentence responses that people have to such questions.

Me personally, i've always loved fantasy/horror way too much which is why i am a tad sensitive about it now...


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Thanks, y'all! I appreciate the encouragement. I'll let everyone know when the movie comes out!
> 
> Janice, Your writings sound very intriguing too. Your website is cool!



Thanks! And don't wait for the movie, let me know when the book comes out. 

[Edited on 3-1-2005 by ChristianasJourney]


----------

